

Any depth in Open Source ERP's? - ngigiwaithaka

Follow these threads and you will see many an open source ERPs being hammered for lack of depth, usability, completeness etc<p>We went down that path ourselves, trying to implement some of the leading open source ERPs for large clients (&#62;10k employees) and realized halfway through we had to do a lot better to provide something that can be used by large companies.<p>Let me throw a challenge, how about this http://www.A1.iO, http://Academia.A1.iO;<p>Our promise is Depth, Ease Of Use, Open Source, but are we there yet? Let us know...
======
petersmith01
This is nice, from the online demo, this is good stuff, when are the downloads
coming on?

~~~
ngigiwaithaka
In a bout 30 days, check A1.iO for updates...

